# "Can you drive faster?"



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Monday late morning I had a rider ask me this question. I was going 30 in a 25. I told her that I was not going to speed. How would you respond?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I think your response was the right one. I may not be 100% in line with every posted limit, but I do try to be in a reasonable range, consistent with the flow of traffic and safety. I would agree with you that going over 30 in a 25 is pushing it in a safety and legal sense. Our margins are so small, that it is certainly not worth the expense of a ticket.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

You can try the following:

Sorry, I wish I could.
Uber is tracking our speed, they will deactivate me if I speed.
If I go more then 5 above speed limit an alarm is triggered on their server.

BTW this would be a perfect example for not leaving a 5 star to a passenger
especially if they push the issue.


----------



## BrianA (Aug 1, 2014)

The art of bullshit... This uber driver app is aware of my speed and other maneuvers and they are sent to uber headquarters and anything i do illegally can cost me my job.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Good idea! I gave the rider 3 stars. She was a B.

Asked me if I was lost when I was on a major road, taking the most direct route. Said she'd never been that way. Maybe if she lifted her head up from her phone she would recognize the city she lives in!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Good idea! I gave the rider 3 stars. She was a B.
> 
> Asked me if I was lost when I was on a major road, taking the most direct route. Said she'd never been that way. Maybe if she lifted her head up from her phone she would recognize the city she lives in!


that could have been an easy one star for me

i had one passenger just like that
was running 40 in a 30 road, thats right... coz i know shes going to the airport
but man was i surprised when she told me
"can u go faster coz im late!"
i was like heck no your $10 dollars fare wont be enough to cover for my ticket
lol i wish would have said that
but i told her "sorry im already 10mph above speed limit, and receiving a ticket is not worthit...."


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

True story.... 

Me - stopped at a light

Pax... You could've went through the light. 
Me... Not when the cop behind me. 
Pax actually turns around to look behind us. 
Pax.... I was only kidding, man.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> "can u go faster coz im late!"


...Says the typical UberX passenger after keeping us waiting for them for 5 minutes after we've arrived at their pick up spot


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes I can drive faster... will I drive faster? now that is a completely different question...


----------



## wanderlust (Jul 23, 2014)

Pax: Come on man, you could have made that light.
Me: Not in a Prius with passengers in it, the ticket isn't worth it.
Pax: Gave me a low rating, I gave him a low rating. I had half a mind to tell him how inconsiderate it was to ask me to risk a ticket, in an area that's full of cops.


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

I've completely given up on trying to satisfy riders. I'll pick you up, take you to your destination, have a great day! You can request anything you want, but you won't get it (unless you insist I take a different route). After all, this is my vehicle, and those that completely disregard that fact are given a low rating. 

Yesterday I picked up a couple ($8 fare - I knew this because once I hit the "Arrived" button, their route automatically populated) and noticed that they were both covered in cat/dog hair. I very nicely asked them to get as much of the hair off of their clothes as possible (I cited allergies as the reason, when in reality I don't want filth in my car - and no, I don't suffer from allergies). 

Rather than complain, I've simply dropped the level of service I provide to riders. I'm not a cab, and I'm certainly not an idiot, nor do I depend on Uber to pay my bills. Low rating? They actually gave me 5 stars. Don't expect superior service for the price you're paying - being driven 5 miles in a nice, clean vehicle is certainly more than you bargained for.

By the way, my rating is 4.88.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

wanderlust said:


> Pax: Come on man, you could have made that light.
> Me: Not in a Prius with passengers in it, the ticket isn't worth it.
> Pax: Gave me a low rating, I gave him a low rating. I had half a mind to tell him how inconsiderate it was to ask me to risk a ticket, in an area that's full of cops.


If it is a low fare, cancel and boot em. I've canceled more and more rides when the rider is in ANY way acting like trouble.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> You can try the following:
> 
> Sorry, I wish I could.
> Uber is tracking our speed, they will deactivate me if I speed.
> ...


That's what I say, no can do...


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

kalo said:


> If it is a low fare, cancel and boot em. I've canceled more and more rides when the rider is in ANY way acting like trouble.


Can you actually "cancel" a ride after it has been started ? (meaning no charge and no rating). Or are you referring to asking them to exit the car, stopping the ride by tapping arrived to destination, and thus most likely being subject to a 1-star rating ?


----------



## GoJoe (Oct 18, 2014)

"It's Prius" - enough said.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Can you actually "cancel" a ride after it has been started ? (meaning no charge and no rating). Or are you referring to asking them to exit the car, stopping the ride by tapping arrived to destination, and thus most likely being subject to a 1-star rating ?


No, you can't cancel a trip in progress. And unless you had a legitimate safety reason to end the ride, you could expect Uber to snatch back any fare you earned along with the one-star rating you just got.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I would probably respond like this:






I know I can't/shouldn't drive recklessly while Ubering (or driving period), but part of me would love to be told "get me there as fast as you can" and just rip through the city like Steve McQueen in Bullitt.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Joanne said:


> How would you respond?


I would simply say: "Fu*k you! Sit back and shut up. Don't make me get my hammer".....and Uber on....


----------



## GoJoe (Oct 18, 2014)

Had this request, it was a airport close call. Outside of school zones and by the airport (gotten that dirty ticket before), we were hammer down. (Which in the Prius means pretty well never more than 10 over). We made it.


----------



## paulberry (Oct 24, 2014)

I can drive faster especially if it is a long drive and need to hurry on.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

GoJoe said:


> Which in the Prius means pretty well never more than 10 over.


Every time I see a Prius going up a hill, I keep hearing a little voice in my head saying "I think I can... I think I can..." 
and then I blow past them.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

WHAT WOULD DOYLE DO ?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/special-award-for-doyle-hargraves.5400/#post-64619


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I had some bimbo tell me "I'mkind of in a hurry" halfway through a 5 minute ride

Really.

5 minutes is too long to get somewhere.

1 starred that asss


----------



## Karl Childers (Oct 24, 2014)

I pick up a regular going to youngens school to meets for lunch. He's running late so I do those things like getting in that left turns only lane to get ahead of traffics at the light and whens I got those two lanes I use my turbo vehicle to benefit my regular to get ahead of them cars ahead. Its all about that service.

I properly maintain my vehicle and follow the manual but I did what's right by him. Umm Hmm. 5 stars from friend every time. He's a good man.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I had some bimbo tell me "I'mkind of in a hurry" halfway through a 5 minute ride
> 
> Really.
> 
> ...


and I bet she kept you waiting 10 minutes after you arrived before she came out...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

In the 80s Cabbies were given the urgent blood parcels to deliver to hospitals if their own vehicles were out. Sometimes It was a case where the patient was on the table. I was pulled over once by a cop, just handed over the cooler full of blood and told him "its your job to save people, there's a guy on a table waiting for this, you'll get there faster." Off he went I dodged a ticket.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

GoJoe said:


> Had this request, it was a airport close call. Outside of school zones and by the airport (gotten that dirty ticket before), we were hammer down. (Which in the Prius means pretty well never more than 10 over). We made it.












"Faster Neddy, he's gaining on us!"
"I CAN'T, IT'S A GEO!"


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

I had someone tell me not to get on the expressway and would tell me where to go. 3/4 of the way there, she says "can you go any faster, I'm in a hurry". They had just milled the road in preparation for new asphalt, and I was going slow as to a smoother ride. I sped up and hit every damn bump there was. We would've made it there a lot faster if I had got on the highway. 1 starred her ass when we got to where she was going.


----------



## cleaningman (Aug 18, 2014)

"For your safety and mine I drive at the posted speed limit"


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I would simply say: "Fu*k you! Sit back and shut up. Don't make me get my hammer".....and Uber on....


LMAO


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

I've been asked this once, in a SF to Berkley fare, i was like "you asked the wrong guy", as i pulled a movie stunt from SF to to Berkley.


----------



## Eric in L.A. (Sep 29, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Monday late morning I had a rider ask me this question. I was going 30 in a 25. I told her that I was not going to speed. How would you respond?


Depends. If I'm going easy on the freeway and traffic allows, I'll oblige. (This happened one time, first fare of the day, about a 50 mile distance and the guy was slightly time-pressed where 5-10 minutes in savings because I was willing to go 70-75 instead of 60 meant something.) If I'm in Hollywood and no one's moving I'll advise them that they will be better off having me end the ride and getting out and jogging to the next club.


----------



## Eric in L.A. (Sep 29, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> I've been asked this once, in a SF to Berkley fare, i was like "you asked the wrong guy", as i pulled a movie stunt from SF to to Berkley.


Dude. Please tell me you have a dash cam and that it recorded said stunt. LOL!


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Eric in L.A. said:


> Dude. Please tell me you have a dash cam and that it recorded said stunt. LOL!


I think I found it on YouTube:


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

One word - NO.

Any form of attitude - pull over, tell them to GTFO. If they don't after 20 seconds call the cops.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

just leave your ball peen hammer on the front seat and kind of caress it, while asking if they read about the uber hammer guy


----------

